# Wanting To Be The Boss So Soon?



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm puzzled by two of our male cooks.  One graduated from culinary school a semester ahead of me and has worked in fine dining for 2 years.  The other has worked in numerous establishments, but mainly retirement facilities.  Both are nice guys, except the culinary school graduate wants to be executive chef NOW!  He can't cook to save the world.  Our chef may be leaving and has filled both their heads with visions of promotion.

We all work in a luxury senior facility.  I have been there for 3 months and have improved 100% working on the line.  The difference between me and all the cooks on the line is that I have 40 years of cooking experience and they have restaurant experience.  My shortcoming was not having restaurant experience, however, my working on the line has improved greatly and can handle a rush.  I also don't have visions of grandeur like they do.  One is 28 and the other is 52.  I'm content learning the ropes of restaurant structure and procedure.  But, my two comrades think they are going to be promoted to sous chef and executive chef.  What's strange is when I asked the 52 year old how much experience he has, he skirts around it by saying "lots".  I leave it.

We just hired another cook and he's fast and kind and doesn't waste time chatting.  I help him find things and explain how some recipes are put together.  He is very fastidious, like me.  We just do our jobs and help each other.

The puzzle I have is with the other two cooks.  Both have only been there a little over 2 months and chef told them some cockamaine story that he's going to promote them to sous and executive chefs.  Really?  We do have a corporate chef whose in charge of all the facilities.  The one who claims to have all of this experience decided since his promotion hasn't come right now to take 5 days off work; claiming illness.  Well, his calling in affected my days off.  I had to work to fill in the gaps for 7 days.  He has no regard.  When they both told me what chef relayed to them about promotions, I told them consider whose telling you this stuff.  He is not the corporate chef/boss and I had to remind them that I had to complain to HR because this same chef was favoring the males and not giving me a chance to prove my skills and learn on the line.  I also told them that when corporate promotes you, that's when you're promoted.

But I don't think neither one of them deserves or is ready for a promotion.  Is it me?  I mean I've been there longer than both of them and dare not look for a promotion any this year or next.  A raise would be nice, but I'm still learning the ropes.  Besides, shouldn't you be able to cook a proper meal before they consider that?  One can't cook and the other cooks like a Hofbrau; not fine dining.

Even though it's a senior facility, it's a luxury one.  These people spend big bucks and get whatever they want and they want it elegantly.  We all get along and laugh, joke and have a good spirit in the kitchen.  Work is fun.  The thing is the residents are complaining about the young guys food and he admitted last night the he can't cook.  Both cooks are complaining to me about what chef told them and are talking about quitting.  So strange to me.

Please help me; I'm so baffled.  Thanks.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Sounds pretty typical. I would guess corporate would, in the event, hire someone in from outside. If he really likes one he might promote him to sous; but, if he needs a sous why doesn't he already have one. Cooks like to boast and gossip.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Acid test time:

Ask the 52 yr old what is the most important question he will be asked during the interview.

The correct answer is:  What was the food cost and labour cost at your last job?

The person who understands the difference between a cook and a Chef will understand this.  The person who has achieved or lowered a food cost will understand this.

Judge your 52 yr old on what he thinks the most important question in an interview for a Chef's position is......


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Etherial said:


> I'm puzzled by two of our male cooks. One graduated from culinary school a semester ahead of me and has worked in fine dining for 2 years. The other has worked in numerous establishments, but mainly retirement facilities. Both are nice guys, except the culinary school graduate wants to be executive chef NOW! He can't cook to save the world. Our chef may be leaving and has filled both their heads with visions of promotion.


I'm happy for you. Sounds like you really enjoy your work and have dealt with the surroundings.

I'm wondering if the Culinary graduate went to the same school as you did. Some schools are notorious for filling the heads of their

students with smoke. They infer that if you spend the big bucks you will be a Chef when you graduate. I've heard that some schools

have the students call each other Chef. As we all know, that can not be further from the truth.

Years ago, I had the opportunity to open a large property in a major city. I needed to fill 28 positions for both the bakers at night and the

pastry cooks during the day. HR had this idea that since we were close to one of the big name schools we should hire as many culinary

graduates as we could. Of course I disagreed, so I let my Executive Sous do the hiring of them. More then being completely frustrated with them it was also quite comical. They marched in every morning like penguins dressed in starched whites. Almost all of them bothered my Sous and I about when they would be doing sugar work or fancy garnishes. Most of them not capable to cook a rack of muffins.

Took only a few months before they were all gone (like 10 of them). The only ones to make it were those with previous experience or those students that took advantage of their GI benefits.

Your 52 yr. old sounds like a possible career changer.

I wish you the best and I'm glad your somewhat happy. That's all that counts.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

As the others have noted, this is pretty typical. You are right in thinking that when corporate promotes you, then you are promoted. 

Don't worry about those two. Keep your focus on doing your job. Don't get caught in other's drama. If they quit, they quit. The employees may change, the work stays the same.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefwriter said:


> As the others have noted, this is pretty typical. You are right in thinking that when corporate promotes you, then you are promoted.
> 
> Don't worry about those two. Keep your focus on doing your job. Don't get caught in other's drama. If they quit, they quit. The employees may change, the work stays the same.


This IS the best advice. Drama will come and go, but the work will always be there


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Worry about the job you do, not them. Don't get involved with all the drama. If they want to quit so be it. Just do your job the best you can.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks, I think the 52 year old quit.  It's been 10 days now, and yesterday, he didn't even bother to call.  The young cook went to the same culinary school as I did, but I don't think he paid attention or something in the sauces and classes.  The other day, I walked in the kitchen to find him mixing corn starch, straight out of the box into scalding hot water, getting ready to pour it in a beef stew (if you want to call it that) that he placed in the steam table for service.  I asked him what was he doing and he replied, "I'm trying to thicken this up".  It was a 1" layer of oil in a pan of what looked like water.  The beef strips were previously deep fried and frozen peas and carrots were floating somewhere in there.  I had to stop him and tell him it's cold water and cornstarch, not boiling and you can't thicken a "stew" on a steam table.  Of course, his meal was the topic of resident complaints that evening.

The way this young cook functioned in fine dining was because his previous employer gave him RECIPES to follow.  He acts as if he really knows food by sniffing everything before he eats it, but it's not applied in his cooking.  His stews are watery/oily messes that lack proper seasonings.  He didn't know how to fix a separated sauce for the lamb I prepared, so he used an awful pork sauce and used that.  Talk about complaints!  I even brought him a recipe for the beef w/cabernet sauce; he completely ignored it.  At this facility, we're entrusted to use our creativity, but I told chef he needs to monitor this guy.  It's as if chef doesn't care.  He only cares about the marketing parties.  Go figure.  

I'm concerned about my physical well-being.  How am I supposed to work 7 days a week, because cooks quit?  It's not fair on me.  I use those days to clean my home, fix meals for me, hubby and entertain friends.  I can't do that, if I'm working all of the time.  This Saturday, I'm working breakfast and lunch:  6:00 a.m. to 2:30 p.m., but because we are short one man now, I will have to work a double shift, meaning I will work until 8:00 p.m., due to a 100-person marketing event that evening, so I have to stay and help chef prepare for it.  I'm usually off on Thursdays and Fridays, but will forfeit my Friday; chef wanted me to forfeit today, but I am really tired.  I didn't get home last night until 8:30 p.m. and almost missed eating dinner and whatnot with my husband.

I really love my job because it's what I love doing.  It doesn't feel like work to me, but in order for me to be at my best, I must take time off to rejuvenate.  I sure wish chef would hire someone whose as devoted as I am.  FYI, I'm 59 years old.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Etherial said:


> I'm concerned about my physical well-being. How am I supposed to work 7 days a week, because cooks quit? It's not fair on me.


What are the options? What about the


Etherial said:


> Even though it's a senior facility, it's a luxury one. These people spend big bucks and get whatever they want and they want it elegantly.


What is fair to them?

Unfortunately, it's the quixotical nature of the biz. The koan of the business world.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Etherial,

Your experiences and thoughts are not unique, and the best I can say is that your are experiencing this at a stage in your life where you don't have kids waiting at school or daycare to be picked up.

What do you think the Chef's first thought is when he sees ol' Fred or Wilma trotting off to their car with a block of cheese or a ham stuffed down their pants?

It's not "How could Fred steal from me?!!" it's more like " I gotta turf this eejit right now, and how am I going to cover the breakfast shift, I have inventory tonight and a big function next day to prepare for!!!!"

Twenty years ago I got a call at work from my wife who was at the hospital with our then 1 yr old daughter, who had just been diagnosed with pneumonia.  I couldn't make it as we were short staffed.  I still get "reminded" of this about every 6 mths or so, even though our daughter made a full and quick recovery.......


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

HA!  Sorry about your daughter's illness, but kids do recover as yours has, but to be reminded of it every 6 months?  Pricelessly, funny.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not sure I'm following you, Cheflayne.  What about the residents?  It's NOT my facility and my health is very important to me.  I can make a concession and show up on time, perform my job and some extra duties as required, but it is not my responsibility to ensure the resident's have adequate staffing.  It seems to me that an establishment such as this one would foresee instances like this occurring and be prepared for them; not overwork loyal employees.

The nature of this business or any business for that matter, is customer satisfaction, but if you're trying to achieve that through overworking your employees, you're in for a few nasty surprises like accidents, excessive absences, and no-show/no calls.  I can forfeit one day a week until they find a replacement, but seven days a week is a stretch for anyone who is not a business owner.

I worked 7 days last week and 6 the prior weeks.  I'm tired right now and still have to maintain my home on my day(s) off.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

foodpump said:


> Acid test time:
> 
> Ask the 52 yr old what is the most important question he will be asked during the interview.
> 
> ...


He was a line cook at his last job. I don't think he's ever done costs for food and labor. He said he left his last job (was there for 2 years and every job he's had, he told me he only stays for 2 years) because he never got promoted. It was a senior facility, too.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Etherial said:


> I'm not sure I'm following you, Cheflayne. What about the residents? It's NOT my facility and my health is very important to me. I can make a concession and show up on time, perform my job and some extra duties as required, but it is not my responsibility to ensure the resident's have adequate staffing. It seems to me that an establishment such as this one would foresee instances like this occurring and be prepared for them; not overwork loyal employees.
> 
> The nature of this business or any business for that matter, is customer satisfaction, but if you're trying to achieve that through overworking your employees, you're in for a few nasty surprises like accidents, excessive absences, and no-show/no calls. I can forfeit one day a week until they find a replacement, but seven days a week is a stretch for anyone who is not a business owner.
> 
> I worked 7 days last week and 6 the prior weeks. I'm tired right now and still have to maintain my home on my day(s) off.


Corporate does have a plan.

Just like any other business the loyal employees are expected to fill in the gaps until someone is pulled from another department or they hire someone.

It is not fun but there is a lite at the end of the tunnel.

mimi

Use the extra $$ and pay someone else to clean.

m.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Etherial said:


> It seems to me that an establishment such as this one would foresee instances like this occurring and be prepared for them; not overwork loyal employees.


What are your thoughts on contingency plans that the business could utilize in the future?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@Etherial

You're just experiencing how most kitchens aren't stable. The kitchen has not grown with the times. It's still pretty primitive in it's ways.

Personally I feel the way @foodpump does about hands on training. I agree culinary students should not be admitted to unless they

have at least a years hands on. I also feel the students should be required to do a graded internship before entering into the field.

I don't think it will ever change. Cheffing is not really a profession. It requires nothing in the way of experience like some other countries.

There are a few professional kitchens around but most are commercial. There is a ton of commercial chefs. The kitchens I visit are

inundated with hacks cooks earning a check. Anyone can work in this field. Without some type of requirements for employment I feel

we will always have commercial kitchens and very few professional.

Culinary schools have become a joke. So many shysters takes advantage and prey on the unemployed and uneducated. A pastry

certificate in 60 days?Resumes are basically a gathering of certificates. That's all I see now. Cert for this and a cert. for that. Heck I was reading

that people have gluten free certificates. WHAT!

I take a welding course on the weekends and they told me I will get a certificate. For what! I can't walk into a shop and get a welding job. It's

the same thing.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Flipflop girl! Hey! I love the xtra money and everyone: I will officially stop my rant. It's one of 22 new facilities this company is opening or has opened and I'm sticking with it. I'm learning cooks come and go and most are just there for a job. I'll keep doing my own housekeeping. I don't want strangers in my home. Sorry for that, but I grew up maintaining large homes I've lived in throughout the years and my cleaning may not be the same as someone else's; I dust between balusters with a q-tip. See?


cheflayne said:


> What are your thoughts on contingency plans that the business could utilize in the future?


Well, they're all bit#ching about more pay and "taking care" of employees. I think they should have people on stand-by, for instances like someone walking off the job and no-call/no show. I also think employees need time to rejuvenate so they can do the best possible job. How that?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I get the hands on cleaning thing.

Won't let anyone touch my laundry but have learned to let the rest go.... kinda hard pushing a vacuum around with a fused spine (not looking for sympathy...it is what it is lol).

Glad to see you found your ideal job tho.

A pro kitchen without strict recipes are few and far between.....

I am giving my kid your email addy in case she ends up sticking me in a "senior's residence" ;-)

At least the food will be decent as I will be depending on you to slip me a salt shaker lol.

Could never figure out the severly restricted diets...... dammit I EARNED my right to eat that way!

mimi

Sorry OT lol.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well of course "they" should hire on call staff!

Thing is, who wants it?

Even if you offered $30.00/hr, could some guy  pay his rent?

See, the thing is with on-call, you have to be parked full time in a café waiting for your phone to ring.  You might get 1 shift per month, maybe 3 shifts per month, but there's no guarantee that you can even make rent, let alone toilet paper or coffee.

The other option for an on-call guy is to have a fairly regular f/t gig and pick up what they can when time allows.  But get this, and this caveat never changes, no matter what the circumstances are, this person's loyalty rests with whom ever can cover his rent.  Can't really argue or complain with that, it's a simple matter of dollars and cents and life in general. 

You're in senior's care.  Things are very static, it's not like some tour bus is gonna pull up and 55 excited tourists are going to swarm the dining room, right?

Sh*t happens, every one of us on this site has worked the 7 day weeks for months on end until a suitable replacement has been found.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Etherial said:


> I'm not sure I'm following you, Cheflayne. What about the residents? It's NOT my facility and my health is very important to me. I can make a concession and show up on time, perform my job and some extra duties as required, but it is not my responsibility to ensure the resident's have adequate staffing. It seems to me that an establishment such as this one would foresee instances like this occurring and be prepared for them; not overwork loyal employees.
> 
> The nature of this business or any business for that matter, is customer satisfaction, but if you're trying to achieve that through overworking your employees, you're in for a few nasty surprises like accidents, excessive absences, and no-show/no calls. I can forfeit one day a week until they find a replacement, but seven days a week is a stretch for anyone who is not a business owner.
> 
> I worked 7 days last week and 6 the prior weeks. I'm tired right now and still have to maintain my home on my day(s) off.


Sorry, but this is the nature of the business. Restaurants and food service, in general, aren't known for their really stable environments. But if this is something you want to make a career out of you need to get used to the long hours and 6-7 day weeks. Most of my chef jobs were 60-80 hour weeks, with most of them being 6 days a week, 7 when needed (which was often). Even in my current position it is the expectation that I work at least 50 hours a week and because both units that I run have been short staffed since October I've been on mostly 7 day weeks since then. While you can claim that it's not fair, that is how it is. This is why so many chefs, and career cooks end up divorced (not all but a lot of them). Working nights, weekends, and holidays, as well as 6-7 day weeks, takes its toll on relationships, but that is the nature of the business.

It's been changing over the last few years, but still the problem remains. Part of the problem is that food service establishments run on such tight budgets and profit margins that they have to run with skeleton crews. There is just no money to keep extras "in reserve" for when someone quits. I can't tell you how many times my personal plans have been interrupted because of staffing issues at places I've worked, both when I was a cook and when I was a chef.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Pete said:


> Sorry, but this is the nature of the business. Restaurants and food service, in general, aren't known for their really stable environments. But if this is something you want to make a career out of you need to get used to the long hours and 6-7 day weeks. Most of my chef jobs were 60-80 hour weeks, with most of them being 6 days a week, 7 when needed (which was often). Even in my current position it is the expectation that I work at least 50 hours a week and because both units that I run have been short staffed since October I've been on mostly 7 day weeks since then. While you can claim that it's not fair, that is how it is. This is why so many chefs, and career cooks end up divorced (not all but a lot of them). Working nights, weekends, and holidays, as well as 6-7 day weeks, takes its toll on relationships, but that is the nature of the business.
> 
> It's been changing over the last few years, but still the problem remains. Part of the problem is that food service establishments run on such tight budgets and profit margins that they have to run with skeleton crews. There is just no money to keep extras "in reserve" for when someone quits. I can't tell you how many times my personal plans have been interrupted because of staffing issues at places I've worked, both when I was a cook and when I was a chef.


....And I might add that Pete still has time to moderate and add to this site in addition to his work schedule of 7 days a week now since October. I tip my toque to you sir.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Chefross!!!!


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Pete said:


> Sorry, but this is the nature of the business. Restaurants and food service, in general, aren't known for their really stable environments. But if this is something you want to make a career out of you need to get used to the long hours and 6-7 day weeks. Most of my chef jobs were 60-80 hour weeks, with most of them being 6 days a week, 7 when needed (which was often). Even in my current position it is the expectation that I work at least 50 hours a week and because both units that I run have been short staffed since October I've been on mostly 7 day weeks since then. While you can claim that it's not fair, that is how it is. This is why so many chefs, and career cooks end up divorced (not all but a lot of them). Working nights, weekends, and holidays, as well as 6-7 day weeks, takes its toll on relationships, but that is the nature of the business.
> 
> It's been changing over the last few years, but still the problem remains. Part of the problem is that food service establishments run on such tight budgets and profit margins that they have to run with skeleton crews. There is just no money to keep extras "in reserve" for when someone quits. I can't tell you how many times my personal plans have been interrupted because of staffing issues at places I've worked, both when I was a cook and when I was a chef.


I must admit, I didn't realize how involved my job really is. I think we need more employees like me and the new cook. Come to work, do your job, assist where needed, and be proud of what you create. I'm always proud of what I do. As a matter of fact (when I can find the time to read them thoroughly), I just purchased Escoffier, Larousse-Gastronomique, and Le Repertoire De La Cuisine: The World Renown Classic Used by the Experts. I want to learn as much as I can and practice, practice, practice as I did before culinary school, during, and after.

The residents stop me on my way home and tell me they can tell when I'm cooking. I always tell them I learn something new everyday and want them to have the best experiences with food that I can muster.

One more thing, HE'S BACK! The missing cook texted chef and told him he ran out of his bi-polar medication and wants to come back. Well, he came back alright and started cooking his usual misguided way. For potatoes au gratin, he made a lumpy bechamel sauce, loaded with garlic and unpeeled potatoes; for his pot roast, well, let's just say he cooked it to 175. Whenever I suggest these guys take the meat out of the oven at 155 and let it rest, they totally ignore me and tell me "this is the way I do it." I let them be. The residents complain, but at this point in the game, I figure, they'll quit eventually. We had a huge event yesterday and he disappeared for 30 minutes and came back after I cleaned the entire line. I was pissed and let him know.

What a loser. The other called in sick, too. C'est la vie. They'll both be gone soon. No tears will be shed.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Etherial said:


> What a loser. The other called in sick, too. C'est la vie. They'll both be gone soon. No tears will be shed.


This makes me so proud i wanna cry. One of us! One of us!


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

My chef is willy-nilly.  He told me he gave his resignation.  I think it's a bunch of crap because when I challenged him by asking if Sunday was his last day, he said no.  He said I've proven myself and have more passion for food than anyone he's ever met and if and when he goes, he's taking me with him.  

Pahleez!  I'm staying right where I'm at.  I love working there and I do not have visions of grandeur.  If corporate want to promote me, they will.  Let him fill those other cooks' heads with power, I know the true power source.  He's still an employee like the rest of the company; corporate is the boss.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG!!!! The missing-in-action cook IS NOT BI-POLAR after all: He is an alcoholic and went on a 10-day bender. What crap! He told me yesterday and asked him about AA and a sponsor and he thinks he doesn't need one (a sponsor). 

He still says he asks himself what is he doing there, as if he's fallen in some wasteland. I just don't get his thinking . Thus a corporate facility, has great benefits, it's brand new (3 months), state-of-the-art equipment, yet he doesn't clean it properly, and still complains.

I think the only problem is it's managed by a fool, expected to be run by two inexperienced, misinformed high-strung cooks w/visions of ruling the roost; me.

Not going to happen


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Etherial said:


> I think the only problem is it's managed by a fool, expected to be run by two inexperienced, misinformed high-strung cooks w/visions of ruling the roost;


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks; well said and totally understood. I'm so glad this site is available. So much knowlege and experience.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

So far, the rumor mill has started spinning its wheels and chef told me he's put in his resignation, however, he's been threatening to quit since I started working in that facility and has never gone anywhere.  But, Sunday, he told me he put it in and then a server tells me he's put in 3 weeks' notice, so he can train the new chef.

Did somebody say "train"?  I mean he NEVER takes food out of the boxes in the walk-in OR dry storage.  In order to find something, you need to find content label on the box (99% of the time, the content label is not visible), when I ask him why doesn't he stack everything on the shelves so we can do our jobs more efficiently, he says it's state law.  What state law prohibits removing vegetables from cardboard boxes or cans of stock from the shipping box?

I think he's an excellent cook, but not management material.  His kitchen should be run by sous with many, many years of experience; meaning he hands them a menu and they arrange, organize, cook, clean, and manage the facility without him, while he's on the phone making dates with women.  He brags about working with named celebrity chefs while he came up in the ranks, but if he's so successful, why does he still need a job?  When he does do receiving, he grabs the slacker dishwasher who can barely read and/or right (I do feel sorry for him, but he's a manipulator, as well), to put the deliveries away, but the poor guy never remembers where he puts things.  For instance, you can't find anything in our freezer, unless you move meats that have been in there for months.  Move boxes around to find the content label or fish through boxes of pre-made cakes and desserts, only to find a frozen box of commercial lasagna directly under the cookies.  It's a disaster and chef leaving may be a blessing in disguise.

He does own a yacht, but told me his kids have their own yachts as well.  He also told me if he ever left, he'd call me to follow him to his next place.  Not going to happen.  No offense.  Good luck, Chuck!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

"Train" the new Chef??????????

I dunno, but every place I've been in, it's never happened.

If the Chef leaves "peacefully" (promotion, retirement, etc) he might give the new guy  quick 1 hr tour of the place and maybe the low 'n dirty on key staff/superiors, and then high-tail it outta there..

If the Chef is turfed out, the new guy is standing in the kitchen one bright and sunny morning, figuring out things for himself.

Makes me wonder about your H.R. and/or payroll  dept.  You, for instance earned a bit of O.T. during wundercooks 10 day bender.  It's a lot cheaper not to pay O.T. and most places will only do this for a good reason:i.e dramatic increase in sales or illness/injury of key personal.  But no, they paid out O.T. for some guy to go on a 10 day bender.  Most places I know of would either turf the Chef for putting trust in this guy, or at least take it out of his salary/bonus because his labour cost shot up.  

Thus beginith your apprenticeship......


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Nothing to think about except work smarter.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

It's official, the chef did turn in his resignation and is leaving in two weeks. I hope the new chef works well with us. No one knows who he or she is yet.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Etherial said:


> It's official, the chef did turn in his resignation and is leaving in two weeks. I hope the new chef works well with us. No one knows who he or she is yet.


Well it must not be the cook who graduated before you.

He would be in there rubbing it in already lol.

mimi

OBTW....this little ongoing saga is kinda interesting.

Since retiring I miss some of the drama lol.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey! I would love to hear your stories. I feel like Wendy Whiner because 1) it's new to me; 2) Male chauvinism is running rampant in my kitchen; I'm the only female and (not trying to toot my horn here, but BEEP-BEEP) I can outcook the three guys hands down. How do I know this? Why do I say this? Because the residents tell me they can always tell when I'm on duty and because the Executive Director told me last week that I'm building a bit of a reputation for myself. They love my cooking;

Every day for about 2 months, before I started challenging one of the cooks, he would look at my dessert display and comment, "You're doing too much". I made two kinds of whipped cream and fresh fruit and syrups garnished my plates. They were beautiful. However, one day, I just asked him what his malfunction was and he said he was just kidding; I wasn't and he stopped. NOW, he's doing the garnishing and IS doing too much. I believe he was jealous.

This past Saturday, I put 40 lbs. of marinated brisket in the oven to cook for 6 hours. When that cook came in to prepare dinner at 11:30 am, I told him to take the roasts out of the oven and let them rest. He told me he turned them down. What!? They've been cooking for 6 hours, take them out. He said he had them under control. After 30 minutes, I took them out and they were dry on the edges! He is an idiot! He said he mixed them with roast veal and shredded everything together with barbeque sauce and no could tell the difference.

Anyway, I'm glad the chef is leaving. He claims to have over 40+ years of experience and IS good cook, but manager he is NOT. The kitchen is really dirty and he never tells the dishwashers to sanitize their area. I had to pour bleach on the walls of the sink where they do dishes because of all the black mold.

I don't understand why he blames corporate, when corporate put him in charge to direct his kitchen staff, which he has not.

Good riddance. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd share a few stories but we don't have all day. I will say that I enjoy reading this ongoing saga, not because I'm glad you have to go through it but because stories like this remind me I'm not the only one.

     Virtually every job I've ever had has included some employee(s) who were a problem of one kind or another. Incompetent, lazy, ignorant, selfish, stupid or immature ( age didn't seem relevant with this one). Some of those employees were my supervisor, sometimes coworkers, sometimes my staff. Few are the times when I have found myself working with like minded individuals who truly enjoy cooking and the labor involved, who are interested in more than just putting in a day's work and can interact to facilitate learning and growth. 

    So… I would advise you of two things. First, be aware that the new chef may be no better or worse.  

     Second, while I am sure that other members here will disagree with this, envy and insecurity is a far more powerful cause of problems than chauvinism. Obviously I am not there with you to observe first hand but I have experienced many of the same situations others have attributed to chauvinism and found that they really resulted from feelings of insecurity and incompetence on the coworkers part.

     These situations have come about in relationships with coworkers as well as direct supervisors. As I didn't consider myself a competent professional cook at the time, my coworkers/supervisors attitude confused me until the situation was clarified by a third party.  After repeated experiences I began to be able recognize the symptoms and am currently experiencing something similar.

In your case, I'll paraphrase a quote I find applicable. 

     "Never overestimate the intelligence or competence of others and underestimate your own". 

You are a competent, capable professional cook. Unfortunately that scares and intimidates some people. It is a challenge to deal with that and maintain your standards all while remaining humble and open to learning and improvement.  

If I ever find a situation that makes that struggle easier, I'll never leave.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll never forget this one, because about a month later I almost got the G.M. fired...

This was in the Dynasty Hotel in S'pore (now long taken over by Marriot).  Big hotel, 500+ rooms, bqt for 2,000 and up, 5 F & B outlets, and I was a Sous for the Western kitchen, basically a commisionary.  So one day I come into work and there's a note on my station, saying to see me immediately. The note had the exec Chef's name printed on it, "From the desk of Simon Bow", but this was scratched out and "Odin Fu" was written neatly underneath.

I asked around who Odin Fu was, the cooks were cracking up, dishwasher was virtually on the floor in tears.  I told the guys to smarten up, if someone had broken into the Chef's office and stole his stationary there would be hell to pay, and I didn't want to be anywhere near when that happened. Now everybody was on the floor, pounding walls, sounding like a mental institution.

Out of the elevator the Exec comes, ignoring the laughing cooks, and asks me if I got his note, and to get into his office.

Seems ol' Cheffy-poo took a weekend flight to Taipai with his girlfriend and went and saw a fortune teller.  The fortune teller's advice was to change his name to a more auspicious name and this would solve all of his problems.  Me being the only white guy in the whole kitchen brigade of 200+ was the last to know of this, which was pretty funny, but not as funny as changing a name on advice of a fortune teller.

Needless to say I wasn't a favorite of the Chef, and after I almost got the GM fired a  few weeks later, I was told I wouldn't pass my probation period.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

chefwriter said:


> I'd share a few stories but we don't have all day. I will say that I enjoy reading this ongoing saga, not because I'm glad you have to go through it but because stories like this remind me I'm not the only one.
> 
> Virtually every job I've ever had has included some employee(s) who were a problem of one kind or another. Incompetent, lazy, ignorant, selfish, stupid or immature ( age didn't seem relevant with this one). Some of those employees were my supervisor, sometimes coworkers, sometimes my staff. Few are the times when I have found myself working with like minded individuals who truly enjoy cooking and the labor involved, who are interested in more than just putting in a day's work and can interact to facilitate learning and growth.
> 
> ...


That last paragraph of yours hit home. I assumed, simply because they told me that they had more experience in the kitchen than me, that they were better cooks. Wrong. They can hardly cook. The chef tasted my mac n cheese and kept going back for a second and third serving for himself, yet began telling me how to fry chicken. He had me buy unnecessary cook books that cost me $125, but he never corrects the male cooks' menus and they are so bad, that the residents would rather order salads, breakfast items, or lunch, than eat their food. My menus always sell out. The executive director told me I was gathering quite the reputation for my meals. She said they know when I'm cooking. They also all know my name.

As a farewell gift, the chef started a fight with me. He tried to embarrass me in front of his friend by telling me how the French fry chicken correctly. I grew up frying chicken, but he insisted on telling me how it is supposed to be done. I told him I wasn't frying the chicken, that the other cook was, but he kept talking loudly to me about it. After about 5 minutes, I told him I wasn't having anymore of his insults and I went to HR to file another complaint against him. HR told me not to worry about him anymore and that he's gone as of Friday. I went on my break. When I came back, this guy tried to hug me and apologized, but then started bragging about his successes. I told him no worries, but walked away. I was drained.

The other morning, the friend he hired to be dishwasher, cook, and server was on the line cooking pancakes for a resident on a dirty flattop in his leather jacket. What? When I told the chef, he just said "oh, he's great in a pinch". Really? He had on street clothes. That's a violation to me. I don't care what anyone says. Plus he was trying to train his new friend the dishwasher/server/cook to order our inventory and this guy thinks he's going to be running the kitchen. HR said NO! I'm curious how this will play out. Something about him (the new dishwasher/cook/server) bothers me. Chef hired him last week and it's weird that he's leaving and his friend is hired. I have a weird feeling of danger about him.

I think corporate asked for the chef's resignation; not the other way around. The chef does not respect females in the kitchen. As a matter of fact, he's insulted two female sous chefs from our other facilities. This kitchen was brand-spanking new with beautiful state-of-the-art equipment, but after the chef reigned over it for the past 6 months, it is dull and dingy, disorganized and dirty. There is even black mold around the baseboards in the dishwasher area. It has never been cleaned. I threw bleach on it a week ago, but the chef has never made anyone clean the kitchen. When I got there 4 months ago, I discovered that the electric meat slicer was stuffed with old meat, onions, and bits of dried up tomato in it and on the wall behind it. Since the chef or the breakfast guy didn't know how to clean it, they kept using it as it was. It's a miracle no one got sick. I took it apart, scrubbed it and sanitized it. Now, I insist it be cleaned after each use. The male cooks half-clean everything and it infuriates me to no end. They act like some cleaning company should clean up after them every night, but in the meantime, the rotisserie is still dirty and greasy and guess what? No company is coming, so you need to clean!!! They will throw good food away, just to hurry and go home. I clean and if need be, will stay overtime because I believe in a sanitary work environment.

There's a lot of bad habits across the board in our kitchen. Somehow, after this putz of a chef is gone, we have got to dismantle the faux hierarchy and become a team.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

I am so dedicated to my craft, I practice at home.  My 13 lbs. of pork belly from D'artagnan arrived at my home this morning.  I have today and tomorrow off, so I am going to portion out the belly and keep it frozen and take out portions as I need it.  I also ordered a tub of veal demi-glace and a 6-pack of duck fat.  I keep them in the freezer, too.  Next week, I'm roasting the mallard duck.  My husband loves duck.  I'm going to serve it with prosciutto-wrapped green beans, and truffled mashed potatoes; maybe some gingered carrots in a parsley butter sauce.   

If I showed my order to those guys at work, they wouldn't know the first thing to do with any of it.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@Etherial I totally appreciate your work ethic.

Those little ole grannies and grandpas may look in the best of health but their immune systems are soso frail.

A touch of ecoli or salmonella and they would be pushing up daisies and at least yours and most likely the entire chain would be shut down.

But just loosing your job is the least of things because ALL lives matter.... yes?

Thru CT I feel I know you well enuf to say you would never get over the feeling that the tragedy was somehow your fault.

Bad feeling to carry around...trust me cuz I know (an doc made a very preventable oops during a delivery and the outcome was not pretty...was not my patient but I was charge nurse that day...nothing I could have done but nevertheless I have never gotten over it)

mimi


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Etherial said:


> I am so dedicated to my craft, I practice at home. My 13 lbs. of pork belly from D'artagnan arrived at my home this morning. I have today and tomorrow off, so I am going to portion out the belly and keep it frozen and take out portions as I need it. I also ordered a tub of veal demi-glace and a 6-pack of duck fat. I keep them in the freezer, too. Next week, I'm roasting the mallard duck. My husband loves duck. I'm going to serve it with prosciutto-wrapped green beans, and truffled mashed potatoes; maybe some gingered carrots in a parsley butter sauce.
> 
> If I showed my order to those guys at work, they wouldn't know the first thing to do with any of it.


I think you will need help eating that dinner. I'd be happy to assist you.

Have you talked to Corporate about applying for the Chef's job? You are developing the reputation for your food and clearly understand what else needs to be done. What prevents them from making you the Exec. Chef?


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

> I think you will need help eating that dinner. I'd be happy to assist you. Have you talked to Corporate about applying for the Chef's job? You are developing the reputation for your food and clearly understand what else needs to be done. What prevents them from making you the Exec. Chef?


I respect that position too much to pose as one. I'm proud to have 4 months of restaurant experience now. I graduated from culinary school last May. However, what I lack in work experience, I make up for in cooking. I have a certificate in Restaurant Management, certified in Nutrition (an extra exam, conducted by ACF, I took and was the only one to pass it), a certificate in Business Management/Supervision, and I am a member of the NRA. As you may well know, those credentials look good in my company record and on my resume, but have to pay my dues and earn my stripes. No worries; I am definitely NOT in a hurry. I brought in Escoffier, LaRousse, Plate Styling, and Thug Kitchen and none of those guys are interested in improving their skills. I won't bring them anymore. I just study them at home. I even study the Wine Bible. A friend of mine who is a chef instructor and Exec Chef told me to do my job and watch as the weeds fall away. Afterall, this place is only 5 months old.

The guy who graduated a semester ahead of me, has little to no cooking skills, yet he feels because he's been doing inventory, and he tries to boss everyone around (not a favorite among the residents or staff, except the two male servers), that he deserves the position. What gets me is that the Exec Chef whose managing us right now, asked him what he staged to get his cooking position and his response was, "Oh, I didn't need to once he (the former chef) heard where I was coming from."

For crying out loud, he worked a pasta station! Also, he claims to have all of this experience, yet, he's only been out of school for 2 years and has been to several restaurants. He was bragging yesterday how he used to make $40,000 in his last job. Well, he couldn't have worked there long, since he told me he's worked in several places within the 2 years he's been out of school and he told me his old boss used to yell and throw things at him. He also claims he was the sous chef within 6 months there, but if his staff made a mistake, he suffered for it. One thing about the former chef is that he had a big mouth and didn't realize that the person he confided in would tell me was that the cook's former boss was letting him go and would he hire him as a favor to work in our facility. Since our former chef and the cook's former boss are friends, he agreed to hire him and did not stage him for his position. If the Exec Chef across the street hired him, he would not have gotten the job. As a matter of fact, this kid was still sneaking cornstarch on the steam table to try and thicken up his beef stew that was supposed to be braised in red wine sauce. Geez! I said nothing. His mashed potatoes were nothing but hot water and put through a sieve. His chicken breasts were dry with sliced lemon on them. He insists on cooking them in liquid for long periods. He does not want my help.

Fast forward to today: We are shutting down the kitchen and cleaning it from top to bottom. We are making boxed lunches for the resident's dinner service. Breakfast and lunch will be served as usual.

The Executive Directors and the Culinary Director from the facility across the street did a visual inspection and our kitchen was deemed inoperable. There is grease on top of grease and that former chef used "corporate's fault" as a excuse for his negligence. I mean on my first day there 4 months ago, I inspected the electric slicing machine and found old meat, dried pieces of tomato, onion, etc. pasted on it and the wall behind it. I asked why it was not cleaned and the former cook said they didn't know how to take it apart. Common sense led me to look it up on the internet and I took it apart, cleaned and sanitized it to its original appearance. When I came back 3 days later, it was back in a state of disgust. The former chef blamed corporate for lack of additional manpower.

Really? It's called cleaning up after and as you go!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I think you should make a quiet attempt to find out what the salary is for the Exec. Chef position in your kitchen so if the opportunity comes up, you don't get shortchanged in negotiations.

      I'm not  trying to swell your head but from what you have posted I see no reason why you would not be considered for the job. I am painfully aware of the role politics plays in the workforce so I'll say this while putting politics aside for a moment. 

 Executive Chef means different things in different situations. As Exec. Chef in a large hotel, you don't have enough experience. As Exec. Chef at the local chicken wing/pizza joint, you are over qualified. How long you have been out of school is relevant to a point, more so for young people who are developing in many ways in addition to cooking. Maturity should be a major factor in the hiring process for Exec. Chef. Being able to take on responsibility, maintain good interpersonal relations, supervise others and see that the job gets done is a large part of the position. You have all the certifications, you can see what needs to be done in your workplace and you can cook. 

     Now back to politics. As you have related on this forum about your current work experience, others who may have the position are not automatically doing a good job or are capable. They got the job by knowing the right person at the right time or being in the right place at the right time. I have met and worked with too many people like that. 

     Keep focused on doing things the way you have been and you may find yourself in the right place at the right time. If corporate comes to you to gauge your interest or outright ask you if you are interested, don't downplay yourself. If they don't, you are no worse off but in the event they do, be ready to negotiate.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement.  IMHO, I think I would exceed all expectations, provided I'm given the training necessary to fulfill my new status.  Right now, my problems are the guys.  Yesterday, I scrubbed, wiped, and slipped multiple pairs of gloves off and on, trying to get the kitchen back up to code.  Everyone pitched in prior to the kitchen shut-down.  That former chef should be sued.  It's clear this guy didn't have a clue how to run a kitchen.  He seemed dirty to me, wearing the same uniform for weeks at a time, w/o the benefit of washing it.  He may not have bathed very often, either.

One thing he did before he left was to hire a friend of his.  OMG!  This guy is a terror and a nightmare.  He would be the poster child for negativity and assumed-privilege.  He is a dishwasher, server, and prep cook, but the doesn't want to do the dishes, so he tries to act like he's a line cook.  He is NOT.  He also thinks he can walk behind the line and cook his lunch, go in the walk-in and eat fruits, and call me "honey".  What an effen idiot.

I'm going to start documenting all of these incidents.  I've told the chef and the hr director about this guy's behavior.  Case in point, yesterday while I was preparing the Memory Care meal, he casually walked away from his dishwashing and started rummaging behind the line and I asked him what he was doing and he said he was looking for something to eat and I told him he was warned to not go back on the line and he was so disrespectful to me.  He told me to mind my own business and just do my job.  I still told him to leave the line; he did, but left the large box that held the croissant he took and ate, on the floor on the line.  I told him he's right and said nothing more to him.  I called the culinary director whose temporarily managing us and told him what happened.

I think it may be a good idea to put everything in writing on my computer at home with times, dates, incidences, and the parties involved.  I've also vowed not to say anything to him again, unless it's work-related.  Actually, the only thing I say to him is, "good morning", but I cringe internally, every time I do.  

The kitchen should be spotless when I clock in today.  I'm going to hope for the best.  The kitchen is clean and I hope it stays that way.  I do have my doubts, though.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

*DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD!!!!! * Our kitchen is bright, shiny, and big!!!! Everyone is supporting each other, cleaning properly, and best of all THAT HACK IS GONE!!!

He showed up in the kitchen last week, standing in the kitchen, after we spent 8 hours scrubbing, disconnecting the gas lines, cleaning ovens and sinks, countertops, and getting rid of dishes and equipment we never use(d), hiring a professional company to steam/scrub the grease off of the floors and walls. He should feel ashamed of the mess he left, but instead was standing there smiling like everyone should run up and hug him. He makes it a point to greet me, I just glanced up at and muttered a weak "hello". He had the nerve to ask me, "How's it going?" *A THOUGHT TO MYSELF: "How do you think it's going, you Idiot?"* I just said "it's going" and continued on with my work. He has got to be missing a few mental forks upstairs because he made my work there a living hell, just because I'm female.

Turns out, the chef, being a former employee, was not supposed to be in the kitchen and the entry code has since been changed. There is one last person he hired that everyone thinks should leave and that's the guy he announced to everyone is a cook, dishwasher, and server. The guy is also a hack and has a very nasty disposition and has no credentials or redeeming qualities about him.

He was cooking in his leather jacket when I came in one morning and when I called him out on it, he told me, "don't worry about it, honey." He is now a dishwasher and server only. He doesn't have skills or experience to cook and lacks sanitary practices. He's still arrogant and tries to come behind the line to give me a food order. I have to constantly tell him to go to the window. That idiot chef has filled his head with so much bologna, it's pathetic. I wish they would just fire him and find someone legit. He creeps me out. There's something sinister about him. I'm keeping my cool and distance from now on.

One of the directors told me she was against corporate hiring him in the first place, but they over-ruled her. After examining the kitchen on a few secret occasions, and slipping a photographer past everyone to take pics, the director told me the chef knew he was getting fired, which is why he resigned. I mean the place was never cleaned properly, black mold was creeping out of the seams of the dishwashing station, food behind everything because the dishwasher swept the floor with the mop and pour cups of hot water on it, instead of getting a bucket of clean soapy water to actually clean it.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Isn't it great when life gets better. Glad to hear things are improving. Let's hope they stay that way.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes and "Amen" to that.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

I have to use this space for my venting board.  All is still not well because the last hired for our kitchen was the young, cocky guy, who is a friend of the former chef and yesterday, instead of doing the dishes after his duty as server, he manipulated his way back into the kitchen, slicing deli meat, after he bussed tables.  The Executive Director said she didn't want him in our area anymore, but he asked the breakfast cook for that assignment and I told him he was not permitted and that we are running out of clean dishes.  In anger, the cocky guy, kicked over a whole tray of unwashed cups, smashing them to the floor.  He had the audacity to blame me for his outburst.  

I wrote the acting chef and he told me not to confront him again.  I won't, but the guy tried to force me to hug him when he was leaving yesterday and when I refused, he became angry again.  I'm almost 60 and he's about 20-something.  He also refuses to believe in respect and says I don't respect him for not hugging him.  Paheez!  He said we are "family" and should forgive and forget.  I don't like or trust him and I told management that.  Besides, I'm there to work, not be his best bud.  Everyone in the kitchen stated it verbally in our meeting, their disdain for this kid.  I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but he is a refugee from Afghanistan and the former chef, I believe, is Afghan, too, but was raised in England. 

One thing's for sure, they DO NOT RESPECT WOMEN very much.  Case in point, the Exec Director got into a screaming match with the former chef because he lacked respect for the females in the company.  That says a lot about this kid.  He used to follow the former chef from place to place for work, so they are good friends.

I think he is a plant or saboteur, breaking dishes every day.


----------



## turtile (Jun 9, 2015)

He needs to suspended at the least.  Who asks someone to hug another employee?  And does that sound like a great idea after he just threw a bunch of glasses?

Where's the management in this place?  Don't they have someone there to make sure people are doing their job?  

I mean, I can tell from your story that this place is going to be a mess forever.  In my experience, you're better off just doing your job and forget about what everyone else is doing.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like a "cultural" issue with the disrespect for the women.

This guy sounds like a piece of work.

Etherial, aren't you just a bit concerned that any of your co-workers may be lurking on this site, reading your every word?


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Good question, but they don't have the desire to further themselves.  I mean "cheftalk"?  Really?  Trust me, one guy braggs that he's been in the business for over 30 years.  What he was counting was Wendy's, McDonald's, KFC, etc.  They have no desire when I brought in Escoffier, LaRousse, and Sautnier.  I even brought in a book on plating and design.  They have no desire to learn proper technique, so to answer your question, yes, I do care because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but how great a chance is it they will read this?  0% And, if they are hurting my feelings, how great do they care?  0%.

Those are the odds.  If they do, they do.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Alas, all is well at the fun factory. IT'S WORKING!!!! As a matter of fact, we are slowly, but surely, flowing into a real team. The prep/cook is prepping my items for Saturday's 6:00 a.m. breakfast and the lunch service. I prep for him when he's doing dinner service tonight, and the other dinner cook gets prepped, as well. Ever since that hack left, our kitchen is clean, we work in sync and harmony. No team is perfect, but we are as close to achieving it. I've been working 9-hour shifts and 6 days a week for the past few weeks. I noticed I'm back to 5 days again. I sure hope that sticks. Six days is brutal, especially when you have to get up at 4:45 a.m. to start the 6:00 a.m. service for 50 people; alone. But, I pull it off. Thank God they all don't come in the dining room at the same time. I also prepare breakfast and lunch for the memory care floor. I have help at 10:30 a.m. to pull that one off.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gifOur kitchen is remaining spotless because now after a task, one or more of us grabs a broom and dustpan and cleans that mess right up. We wipe down the salamander, inside the lowboys, switch out a large container that's only half full with a smaller one that properly contains the product. We're not bickering about why a service isn't properly prepped. We're all pitching in and, as a result, are creating a system that actually works. Even the dishwashers are polishing their machine AND putting dishes away without breaking them as was the case almost each night. I fantasized about a flowing system and the Universe has provided it to us. Our only task now, is to maintain the atmosphere we've created and I don't think we'll have a problem doing that.

Corporate has hired our new chef. Everyone hopes it's the last guy that staged. His persona was incredible, his food spectacular and he (no offense to anyone who did not attend) is a graduate of the CIA.

We've come a long way to achieve a good working environment and I couldn't ask for more. I've always loved going to work, but now it's even better. With that said and all the drama played out in these precious pages that have allowed me to vent and collect my thoughts and future actions, I am officially closing this chapter as I continue on a new culinary journey.

Thank you for listening. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

GREAT NEWS! What's better is that you guys did this on your own!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations. Let's hope the new chef sees that his job is easier because of your teamwork. Keep up the good work!


----------

